# Jana Beller: "Die Alm" ist nicht mein Ziel!



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Kleiner Seitenhieb auf Rebecca
Neid? Jana Beller: "Die Alm" ist nicht mein Ziel!​*



 

​


Gibt es da etwa doch ein wenig Neid zwischen Jana Beller (20) und ihrer Germany's next Topmodel Mitfinalistin Rebecca Mir (19)? Jana schien sich nämlich in einem Interview mit der Zeitung Österreich einen Seitenhieb auf ihre Kollegin nicht verkneifen zu können, die immerhin auf der Fashion Week große Momente erlebte, während Jana selbst schlechtere Schlagzeilen machte.

Nachdem die GNTM-Gewinnerin nun nicht mehr bei Heidi Klum (38) und deren Vater unter Vertrag steht, hat sie große Pläne. Doch anstatt sich jetzt darauf zu konzentrieren, endlich als Model erfolgreich durchzustarten, scheint sie etwas zu viel Interesse daran, was Rebecca so treibt, an den Tag zu legen. Diese wird bald für „taff“ als Reporterin alle Zuschauer mit dem neuesten Tratsch und Klatsch aus der Sendung Die Alm informieren.

Das würde Jana offenbar nie tun, möchte sie doch viel höher hinaus: „Mein Ziel ist die internationale Karriere und nicht die 'Die Alm', wie das vielleicht bei meiner Kollegin Rebecca der Fall sein mag.“ Oje, das hört sich aber sehr zickig an! Wir wünschen der GNTM-Ersten alles Gute für ihre Pläne, die Laufstege dieser Welt zu erobern, aber warum müssen zunächst solche schiefen Töne gespuckt werden? Wir hoffen nicht, dass nun ein Zickenkrieg zwischen den beiden beliebten Kandidatinnen der Modelshow entbricht! Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob und wie Rebecca auf die Äußerung reagieren wird. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2012)

Hat sie denn ihr Ziel erreicht? Ich hab schon lange nix mehr von ihr gehört


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

Ja sehr ehrenhaft, aber irgendwann muss sie halt durchstarten. Aber in dieser Scheinwelt braucht man das passende Netzwerk, dies findet sie wohl nicht.


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Wer ist diese Frau ? Ich kenne die nicht ?


----------

